

What makes music sound "good?" - tokenadult
http://dmitri.tymoczko.com/whatmakesmusicsoundgood.html

======
tokenadult
Hat tip to dfan nine days ago

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2439218>

telling us all about A Geometry of Music: Harmony and Counterpoint in the
Extended Common Practice by Dmitri Tymoczko, a book by the author of the link
(with audio examples) submitted here. My wife, a piano teacher, likes using
new theoretical approaches to analyze music.

------
Jun8
I know I'm hopeless when the music in his example 1 (random notes) sounds
better than that in 4 to me. Example 1 sounds like a totally passable
background music for a movie, a horror movie, for example.

